# Suggestion for office large screen/presentation display?



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Hi, all! I'm looking for some suggestions on a display, around 52" or so, that we can use here in the office for a) HDTV (satellite, Blu-Ray, DVD) viewing AND b) wireless presentations. The plan is to basically use a ViewSonic WPG-150 Wireless G Presentation Gateway (DVI & VGA video out, with separate audio connection) to drive presentations (either local or via WebEx) to a display unit on the other side of the conference room without physically cabled connections.

I have yet to find a display unit that has a DVI (presumably DVI-D??) input that I can connect to this wireless Gateway, and I need the guidance of the folks here.  First, are there any recommended displays with adequate connections for what we want (the above primarily, plus connecting Dish or other satellite, plus DVD/BluRay player, etc)? Is that not a recommended connection, and should I look in the direction of converting VGA to component??

Hoping some here can help straighten me out and recommend some products. We're not absolutely committed to the ViewSonic wireless gateway, but it's the only wireless unit I could find that would do what we need.

Thanks for any suggestions!
Solo


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There should be plenty of 50" plasmas witha VGA port, or use a DVI to HDMI cable from monoprice (all of $5)


----------

